# Smoker welding/repair



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought a trailer smoker that is need of a little work on the firebox, a shelf, some expanded metal mesh to close off an area behind the pit to carry wood, needs repainting, etc.

Anyone know of a good welder in NW Houston ( Jersey Village area ) for this type of repairs.

Thx


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

They are very close to Beltway and 290. I hope this helps. 

Gator Pit of Texas, LPDirections
4.7
5 Google reviews
Caterer
Address: 11161 W Little York Rd, Houston, TX 77041
Phone713) 896-0144
Hours: Open today Â· 7:00 am â€“ 4:00 pm

If you want great work at a reasonable cost I would call Baker Steel close to Rice Military.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks POC
Stopped by Gator and they sounded like to busy to get to it. Told me 2-3 month wait.
I will check with Baker.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

OK Tried Baker Steel and they said they did not do that type of work. Anyone else know of a good welder for pit repairs and a paint job.

Thx again


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

in services on Craigslist

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/bbb?query=welding


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I would think that any fabricator could easily do the welding (may even want to check with a local high school). The fabricator may even do the sandblasting or they will certainly have a friend that can do it.

Then just buy the high temp paint & spray it (it' a smoker, not a show car).


----------



## Brass Monkey (Sep 2, 2012)

Im in 77510 pm me,I might be able to help you out.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Time to buy a Lincoln cracker-box,4 1/2'' grinder,and the smallest cutting torch,and start doing your own work.Oh ya,a chop saw is handy to have.All this stuff on Craigslist will cost about what a shop will get for 8 hrs. shop time.Wish I lived closer to you,I'd do it for you.I enjoy that kind of stuff.You do a few repairs or improvements on your own smoker,and you'll be building a new one before long.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the all the replies. Thought about that peckerwood, but if you saw my welding skills you might change your mind. Besides working 12 hr days right now doesnt leave much time for pit repair. 
Thanks for the offer Brass Monkey. I actually found Texas Original Pits thats only about 10 miles from me and they said they did repairs/upgrades. I just need to take by for them to give me a price. If that doesnt work out I will definitely get back to you.

Thx again


----------



## dasovon (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm a little far from you but don't mind giving you a hand. I have a small shop in Willis, I have a cnc plasma cutter and welding machine. I'm pretty good on my pricing, or at least I'm told I am.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks dasovon, but I had already dropped it off at Texas Original Pits. They were only a few miles from me and he sounded pretty reasonable on everything I wanted done. I looked at some pits they built and their work looked very good. If it doesnt work out for some reason I will definitely keep you in mind.

Thx again


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Any word on how your pit turned out. I picked up a smoker today that needs some work done as well in the houston area.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Should get it back this week. Will post some before and after pics.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

That sounds great. I live a couple miles from texas original pits. Went in there a couple years back and was shocked how expensive some of that stuff was. Guess if it last forever I can justify it.... Curious on how much they charge you


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Bought a used trailer pit needing some work back in June. Took it over to Texas Original Pits to take care of it. Got it back about a week ago. Still need to repair the trailer lights, otherwise its ready to go. Very happy with the work they did for a very reasonable price.

Posted some before and after pics.

Added a larger door for wood access and cleaning on the fire box, added a shelf on the fire box, took out one of the burners and put a lid to protect the other one from the weather, put a lid for storage of ash rake, propane torch, etc where the other burner was, made the wood box larger and painted the whole thing.

Got it back and cleaned all the old built up gunk and moldy grease out of it, pressure washed it out, oiled it down inside, built a good oak fire, and re-seasoned it. Sure smelled good when it was smoking, just didnt have time to throw any meat on at the time. 

Ready to start cooking now though, will post some pics of first smoke as soon as I get a chance.


----------

